# Catalytic converter PGM solution



## Smoolae (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi,

So few days ago I broke up some catalytic converters, took out the "sponges" and treated the ceramic substrates in HCl + Cl solution.
What's weird is the color of the solution that covers metallic catalytic converter substrates.
While the ceramic substrates when treated with HCl + Cl turned the solution yellow-brownish, the metallic ones gave a deep green color.
I added a piece from metallic substrate to the ceramic substrate jar and it also became green coloured.

Has anyone seen/recovered anything like this before?
My best guess is that the green color is from iron producing FeCl2.


----------



## butcher (Oct 27, 2019)

Iron will give different colors like green, yellow, and reddish, depending on the oxidation state of the iron in solution, Iron can also resemble or look like gold does in solution.


----------

